# P0141. Replaced O2B1S2 only to get P0036 and P0138 on Chevrolet Cruze 2010 (1.8)



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cloverdom said:


> So at first check engine light popped on. My ODB-II reader (cheap one) said its P0141, after which I changed the original downstream oxygen sensor with a new cheapish part (looked a little different, but rolled in to the socket just fine). Basically I used this part: Lambdatunnistin STARK SKLS-0140007 — Osta heti! (supposed to fit Chevrolet Cruze 2010 1.8), atleast according to the website.
> 
> After switching the sensor I drove home fine, but upon starting the car the next time (the next day) I was getting P0036 and P0138. Now Im not sure as to what i should do.
> 
> Should I try resetting ECM by unplugging battery negative for 5-10 mins?


Welcome Aboard!

A code *P014*1 may mean that one or more of the following has happened: 

open or short to ground in the wiring harness 
O2 heater circuit wiring high resistance 
O2 heater element resistance is high 
Internal short or open in the heater element 
Note: Typically a failed catalytic converter does not cause this code. You're more likely to see a P0420 code for a failed converter.
Read more at: OBD-II Trouble Code: P0141 Oxygen O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Malfunction (Bank1, Sensor2)


Potential causes of a *P0036 *trouble code may include: 

Open circuit inside oxygen sensor or open power or ground wires to oxygen sensor 
Exhaust system ground strap may have become corroded or broken 
PCM/ECM or oxygen sensor heater circuit wiring has failed
Read more at: P0036 HO2S Heater Control Circuit (Bank 1 Sensor 2)


A code* P0138* may mean that one or more of the following has happened: 

Faulty O2 sensor 
Short to battery voltage in O2 sensor signal circuit 
High fuel pressure (not as likely)
Read more at: OBD-II Trouble Code: P0138 Oxygen Sensor Circuit High Voltage (Bank1, Sensor2)

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

